# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Прикроватное чтиво

## Irina

_С тобой приятно уделить
Часок, два, три уединенью:
Один желаньям посвятить,
А два последних наслажденью.
А.С. Пушкин_

Когда мы были маленькими, нам непременно читали вслух. Могу поспорить, что каждый с нетерпением ждал вечерней сказки, и, притаскивая родителям потрепанный том, недвусмысленно намекал на то что «пора бы уже». Потом мы научились читать сами, но никогда не отказывались послушать, благо у родителей уже был приличный навык выразительного чтения.

Прошли годы, десяток-другой, если быть точным, и теперь в кровать нас укладывают совсем другие люди, а это значит, что пора доставать с полки книги. Чтение вслух, лежа в одной кровати нагишом — отличный способ обсудить свои проблемы, высказать те мысли, которые так давно копились в голове и просто напросто намекнуть на что-то.

Читать вслух любят далеко не все. Кто-то просто не умеет или стесняется, но кто сказал, что будет легко? Выбор литературы для чтения в кровати зависит от обоюдного желания, предпочтений и целей, которыми вы руководствуетесь. Разумеется, лучше всего читать что-нибудь про секс, но не камасутру. А вот Маркиз Де Сад, например, вполне сгодится, если хочется развлечься и подлить масла в огонь желания. Правда, не все мужчины смогут выдержать описание совокупления двух особей мужского пола, посему надо быть аккуратнее. Абсолютно точно не вызывает отторжения у мужчин (проверенно на издателе-мужчине, родном отце и парочке друзей) Александр Гиббон, который запретил в своих рассказах убирать мат. Его шедевральная книга «История моего развода», которую я дегустировала, когда ее только-только подписали в печать, ныне стоит всего 30 рублей. Этот жесткий и откровенный роман идеален для того, чтобы начать с него беседу о том, кому и чего хочется.

«Лолиту» Набокова или «Яму» Куприна брать не стоит, ибо высокохудожественная литература плоха тем, что пропустив всего пару вечерних чтений вы рискуете раз и навсегда забыть, о чем вы там в прошлый раз читали. Идеальный вариант — энциклопедия, потому что разнообразная тематика и можно выбрать именно то, что хочется сегодня, а статьи относительно короткие и редко связаны друг с другом. Или же надо брать книги с максимально несвязанными главами, например «Декамерон», будь то шедевр, вышедшей из-под пера Боккаччо или Русский. Для любителей классики, напоминаю, что много эротической прозы и поэзии было у Пушкина, не стоит забывать и про древнюю классику, например, про роман «Дафнис и Хлоя». Не нравится Греция, был и Рим, где жил и творил Овидий, оставивший нам в наследство «Искусство любви» («Науку любви») и «Лекарство от любви». А вообще, при наличии желания можно заглянуть в соответствующий отдел книжного и подобрать что-нибудь по настроению.

Зачем это надо, спросите вы меня. Во-первых, подобное чтение помогает подбирать нужные слова во время откровенных бесед, потому что хотите вы или нет, словарный запас увеличивается. Во-вторых, эротическое чтение заставляет смеяться над стеснением и «неудобными» вещами. Говорят, что те люди, которые любят читать вслух, раскованней в сексе — не напрягаются по поводу наличия свидетелей, включенного света и отсутствия одеяла. В-третьих, про секс читать смешно, впрочем, как и смотреть на записи этого процесса — наталкивает на всякие разные шуточки и далее-далее-далее. А, как известно, невозможно быть счастливым с человеком, с которым не смеешься. Так что, польза совместного чтения всякой разной эротической чуши вслух очевидна.

Есть книга, которую я лично дарю всем друзьям на годовщины свадеб — «Библия секса», написанная Полом Джоанидисом. Она хороша тем, что при наличии здорового чувства юмора, найдет отклик у любого человека. В книге много примеров из жизни, приведены цитаты из писем читателей и даны ссылки на массу прочей литературы, которую, в последствии, можно почитать, заинтересовавшись БДМС, оральным сексом или геями. Там есть списки тех или иных предпочтений и стереотипов, которые можно опровергать или подтверждать вслух. Там много иллюстраций, но они далеки от тех, что помещают в медицинские энциклопедии, а при наличии наглядного пособия под рукой, книга становится особенно восхитительной.

Читая друг другу вслух, мы оживляем глубоко закопанное ощущение спокойствия и комфорта, которое дарили нам родители, читая про гномов, эльфов и принцесс. Не стоит пренебрегать лишней возможностью сделать друг другу приятно, прочитав сказку и поцеловав на ночь в носик или лоб.

Автор: Катерина Рогачева

----------

